

New CloudFront Feature: Invalidation - timf
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/08/new-cloudfront-feature-invalidation.html

======
rbranson
This used to be a deal breaker for many folks. Combine this with the root
object support and you can really host entire production static sites on
CloudFront now.

~~~
byoung2
This would be great with a CMS like MovableType that outputs static files.
Instead of writing to a local file system, I would want to write to an S3
bucket and invalidate the changed files.

------
bgentry
We have been asking AWS for this feature for many months now. CloudFront's
minimum TTL of 1hr is not quick enough when you've got a problem with a cached
file on a high-traffic site.

Great to see it finally released!

